# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Поздравления >  C Днём Матери!!!

## Sanych

*Поздравляем всех настоящих и будущих мам с 
Днём Матери!!!*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_Такое бывает – 
Собака облает, 
Шиповник уколет, 
Крапива ужалит. 
А ночью приснится 
Огромная яма. 
Провалишься. 
Падая, выкрикнешь: 
– Мама! 
И мама появится 
Рядом со мною, 
А всё, что пугало, 
Пройдёт стороною. 
Она улыбнётся – 
Исчезнут занозы, 
Царапины, ссадины, 
Горькие слезы... 
«Какое везенье! – 
Подумаю я, – 
Что самая лучшая мама – 
Моя!»_

----------

